# 10 lbs in a 5 lb bag



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

When I a kid putting up hay for family and neighbors, I was always the one who was stacking bales on the wagon or up in the hay loft. In the process, I somehow learned how to get the most stuff into the smallest space!

Yesterday, I rearranged my machine shed to accommodate that new TS110. I now have in a 50x60 shed:

TS 135 tractor w loader,
TS 110 tractor w loader
IH 966 tractor w loader
NH BR780 round baler,
NH 570 sq baler,
NH 7230 moco
4 basket tedder,
9' sickle mower
30' 3pt 200 gal sprayer
6' ripper
Various supplies like 240 gallon acid tote, oil, welding table, pallets, shelving, etc.
Good news--I don't think there's any room for mice or other varmints.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ralph, could I get you to look at a few things for me?









Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

And if you are coming to Tn., why not Va.? I just build more barns.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I told Karen I was gonna put the Jeep on top of the combine.That didn't go over so well._

_My new shed was supposed to be 12' longer but when i went to get building permit I found out I could not build within 20' of property line.Space was limited so I had to make it smaller.Own it but can't build on 20' of it even with OK of nieghbor.More Guberment rules,argggg.







_


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> _I told Karen I was gonna put the Jeep on top of the combine.That didn't go over so well._
> 
> _My new shed was supposed to be 12' longer but when i went to get building permit I found out I could not build within 20' of property line.Space was limited so I had to make it smaller.Own it but can't build on 20' of it even with OK of nieghbor.More Guberment rules,argggg.
> 
> ...


Better than the combine on top of the Jeep! When I built my arena, I was not aware that I had to be at least 60' from the road centerline. One of my neighbors built a bunkhouse 40' from the centerline and the county came down on him. He complained that he was being singled out, that I was less than 60'. County checked, 61'. Was I relieved!

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Better than the combine on top of the Jeep! When I built my arena, I was not aware that I had to be at least 60' from the road centerline. One of my neighbors built a bunkhouse 40' from the centerline and the county came down on him. He complained that he was being singled out, that I was less than 60'. County checked, 61'. Was I relieved!
> 
> Ralph


I think it is 100' from center line here on county highway.It is 66' on township gravel road.

Yrs ago i worked for a farm store that built bins.We asked the farmer where to pour the pad and we put it in line with 3 other bins along the road.Got the cement poured and some county guy showed up and told him he couldn't build it there even tho there was 3 other bins already there.So we had to pour another pad away from road and build bin there.The pad is still there with a fuel tank sitting on it.I think that was 1977


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd be happy to teach anybody that's interested good packing techniques.

First task--fail geometry (twice)
Second task-- stack 10,000 square bales on a wagon, on hillsides, while moving while your uncle drives the tractor without looking back and is listening to the Cardinals game.
Third task--Stack the same 10,000 bales in a hayloft, 12-15 bales high, 90 degree weather.
Fourth task-Buy the beer.

I guarantee that you will become an expert in space utilization! Or double your beer money back.

Ralph


----------

